# Use Trial Softwares forever without paying (Legal Way)



## go4saket (Apr 10, 2006)

*<SNIPPED>*


----------



## anandk (Apr 10, 2006)

interesting.....better to buy   or try other ways 8)  though too ...
thnx 4 d info anywayz.....


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 10, 2006)

hehe it means after a play of 60 minutes devote
half an hour to restore ur system to previous state
most demo versions doesnot have the ability to save files. so start level from scratch.......
they did have limited maps , levels and features.

SO IT IS BETTER TO GO LEGAL WAY AND BUY THEM TO AVOID ANY HEADACHE

also if u wish then wait for several months after a game is released. bcoz at release time it cost more
after sometime its value is less and huge discounts are provided. also some games become freeware or open source when a new version is launched...
examples quake , quake 2 ,quake 3 arena have become open source......
gta , gta2 have been freeware..................

also new and latest games r developed on then current latest hardware so u also donot bother to 
upgrade ur system every time a new game is launched


----------



## go4saket (Apr 10, 2006)

Two things, first the restore procedure wouldn't take more than 10 Minutes to the max.

Second, I dont know much about games as I am not much of a gamee, but as for softwares, most of the softwares come with a fully powered trial version. Atleast I have seen most of them, except a few. Moreover, its just a trick I think can be helpful to some atleast...


----------



## RCuber (Apr 11, 2006)

I use only one OS. is it possible to restore the backup using any other method? maybe by bart PE disc? or DOS and then fixing the MBR ? I have a feeling that this may be possible.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 11, 2006)

With one OS, you got to take the backup of your OS before installing any trial softwares with the help of softwares like Acronics TrueImage or Norton Ghost...


----------



## RCuber (Apr 11, 2006)

@go4saket
ok now im not woried about trial software and stuff but installing the OS. Typically my Xp installation takes about 20 mins + installing drivers and some software like WMP winrar opera + some hotfixes. so locating all the softwares and reboting etcetc will take aroung another 30 mins . Back up the image in a DVD how long will it take to restore using the above said softwares?


----------



## go4saket (Apr 11, 2006)

I didnt understand what exactly do you want to ask. Anyways, if you want to know how long does it take to backup, it depends on the amount of data you are going to backup. I backed up about 4.5 GB data which took about 15 Minutes or so. Incase if you are asking how much time is it going to take for the restore procedure, it's going to take maximum 10 Minues or even less, depends on your machine.


----------



## champ_rock (Apr 12, 2006)

a better way would be to restore the registry only..... most games record there date of installation in the registry only.......


----------



## go4saket (Apr 12, 2006)

but for that you need to have detailed knowladge of registry...


----------



## netguy (Apr 13, 2006)

hey dude nice idea!!
but if you lack computer knowledge its a big hurdle


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 13, 2006)

Dah komon man 
Guys HE is talking abt FULLY FEATURED trial vesions
ala Photoshop

Not GAMES in any way coz Games are demos they dont have the full thing but are only a peak int othe full game,
 SO guys it is just for softwares

@go4saket : good tip mate, gotta try it out


----------



## go4saket (Apr 13, 2006)

@ Darthvader : Thats right! Its basically for softwares and not for games as demo version has limited features. The heading of the thread also says that it's basically for softwares. Yes, I did include Demo word in the heading, which I have rightly edited now.


----------



## planetcall (Apr 13, 2006)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/DarrenW/locked2.gif


----------



## MysticHalo (Apr 13, 2006)

So, the basic thing is that u remove the registry of trial softwares after their trial is complete..hmmm...well what if i install trial softwares, uninstall them after trial period expires and then clean the registry  ?


----------



## go4saket (Apr 14, 2006)

It still wouldnt help as there are still traces of the software left in the registry. Moreover, I have a feeling that the traces are left somewhere else also except the registry! I came to this conclusion as I took a backup of the registry and after the expiry of the trail period, I just replaced the registry with the old one, but still no help.


----------



## theraven (Apr 14, 2006)

kind of defeats the purpose that u can try the software only for a limited period

lets make one thing clear

"USING TRIAL SOFTWARE BEYOND ITS LIMIED PERIOD AND MORE THAN ONCE IS ILLEGAL"
"THERE IS NO WAY TO USE TRIAL SOFTWARE FOREVER LEGALLY"

thread locked
consider this a warnin and an update to the rules .


----------

